# how to



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

plow a foot of snow,

thats what i woke up to hahaha

dam i need to fix my sled ,
















she killed the batts takingstupid pics hahaha

i tried lol


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like some good times to me.


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Need some of that around here! Lately it seems we're lucky to get 2 inches...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

heres where she wasted my batts on hahahaha



















cleared right up


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

maybe you should have woke up earlier an did it before u hit a foot of snow !!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

get up early hahahahaha not even to ride my sled , besides i would of been covered in it worse than i was i'll wait


----------

